# Music from Texas



## Dalia (Mar 12, 2018)

You bring any kind of group music from Texas 






I start with this song that had Nothing to do with line dance.


----------



## miketx (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tehon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 12, 2018)

The Greatest!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

Love this one!!!


----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)

From Texas


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2018)

Junior Brown - Broke Down South Of Dallas


----------



## Tehon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry, Texas is where I’m from,can’t help myself.  Lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

This one always hit me in the feels.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tehon (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

The Charlie Daniels Band - Texas - Official Video


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

Pat Green - Girls From Texas (Feat. Lyle Lovett) - Official Lyric Video [HQ]


----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Texas Flood



  Holy Shit!! 
I haven't heard that in ages!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

God I Love Texas!!!


----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

I cant believe this hasn't made the list yet.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> God I Love Texas!!!



If I had it to do all over again, I believe I would do it in Texas...


----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> God I Love Texas!!!




Kingsville and Houston here...


----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

hjmick said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > God I Love Texas!!!
> ...



  Katy and Junction.
I never feel closer to Texas than when I'm here.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

hjmick said:


>



  I remember riding by that place as a kid.
Old Marvin Zindler fucked it all up for everyone.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 12, 2018)

OK, now let’s do some great Connecticut songs.........oh


----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




MARVIN ZINDLER, EYEWITNESS NEWS...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

hjmick said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



  SLIME IN THE ICE MACHINE!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


>



  I cant believe that was 26 forken years ago!!!!
The Wife and I had been married for about a year.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




God, remember those pinkish tinted glasses?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

hjmick said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



  They were as bad as Calvin Murphy's suits are today.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



*Henley is a great song writer.
Him and Fry were the heart of the Eagles.
They hit a music trifecta, rock, pop and country*


----------



## deanrd (Mar 12, 2018)

Janis Joplin was from Texas.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Mar 12, 2018)

*Today's pop music is kinda lame. 
It just doesn't have any real soul to it.*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



  Love me some Henley!!!


----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Janis Joplin was from Texas.



Port Arthur...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

As was Buddy Holly...Lubbock Texas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

hjmick said:


>


----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> >




Uh-oh...

Worst thing the Aggies ever did was move to the SEC.

No better event that Aggies/Longhorns at Kyle Field on Thanksgiving weekend...


----------



## hjmick (Mar 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




All the YouTube clips have Zindler wearing blue tinted glasses but I swear I saw him wearing some pinkish ones a time or two...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 12, 2018)

hjmick said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



  Yep...ruined a Great Rivalry!!


----------



## depotoo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 15, 2018)

This song immediately takes me back to my dad, our horses, bluebonnets, rattlesnakes, armadillos, bbq , tornados, great people and backwards schools lol


----------



## featherlite (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 28, 2018)

Hossfly said:


>


BUMP
Gotta listen to the whole tune


----------



## Tom Horn (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (May 11, 2019)




----------

